# Canceled cycles due to thin endometrium



## mms (May 25, 2009)

I’ve had a couple of cycles canceled due to thin endometrium, the first was using estrogen tablets, the second using FSH injections and the 3rd which I’m currently in using estrogen tablets with PRP infusion. So far my lining is still thin and if this cycle fails I don’t know what to do next. I’ve heard and read about tamoxifen but my doctor said that tamoxifen is just like Clomid and can actually have a negative effect on lining. When I asked about viagra suppositories he said there is no strong medical evidence that it works plus the suppository form of Viagra is not available where I live. Does anyone know what I can do?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

I had the same problem and tried from Cd1: baby aspirin, vitE, l arginine, ubiquinol, rasberry leaf tea.the endometrium increased from 6.8mm to over 8.5mm. It doesn't hurt to give it a go and see what happens


----------



## ally389 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi, I have the same worry, I had my second scan today and it was 6.8mm and on last Friday was 5.8mm. Next scan will be on Friday. I am taking Progynova which was increased from 3 tablets a day to 4. 
I didn't have this problem with my two previous ( failed) cycles.


----------

